# [PORTAGE] Le QT non vogliono saperne di compilarsi![RISOLTO]

## silian87

Sto cercando invano di mettere le QT sul mio portatile powerbook. E' tutto il pomeriggio che faccio tentativi, avro' provato tipo 6-7 volte! Ho cercato ovunque, ma nessun aiuto mi e' servito!

```
wizard.o  -L/usr/lib/mysql -L/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lqt-mt -lmng -ljpeg -lpng -lz -lXi -lXrender 

-lXrandr -lXft -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lXext -lX11 -lm -lSM -lICE -ldl -lpthread

g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT -fPIC  -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_PLUGIN 

-DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../../interfaces -I../../editor 

-I../../editor -I../../../../include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/projectsettingsinterfaceimpl.o 

projectsettingsinterfaceimpl.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT -fPIC  -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_PLUGIN 

-DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../../interfaces -I../../editor 

-I../../editor -I../../../../include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/sourcetemplateinterfaceimpl.o 

sourcetemplateinterfaceimpl.cpp

mv -f libwizards.so ../../../../plugins/designer/

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/tools/designer/plugins/wizards'

cd dlg && make -f Makefile

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/tools/designer/plugins/dlg'

/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/bin/qmake  -spec /var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o 

/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/./tools/designer/plugins/dlg 

/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/tools/designer/plugins/dlg/dlg.pro

cd /var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/./tools/designer/plugins/dlg

make Makefile

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/tools/designer/plugins/dlg'

make[5]: `Makefile' is up to date.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/tools/designer/plugins/dlg'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/tools/designer/plugins/dlg'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/tools/designer/plugins/dlg'

g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT -fPIC  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG 

-DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 

-I../../interfaces -I../../../../include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/main.o main.cpp

/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/bin/uic -L /var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/plugins projectsettings.ui -i 

projectsettings.h -o projectsettings.cpp

make[4]: *** [projectsettings.cpp] Segmentation fault

make[4]: *** Deleting file `projectsettings.cpp'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/tools/designer/plugins/cppeditor'

make[3]: *** [sub-cppeditor] Error 2

g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT -fPIC  -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG 

-DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 

-I../../interfaces -I../../../../include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/dlg2ui.o dlg2ui.cpp

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

test -d ../../../../plugins/designer/ || mkdir -p ../../../../plugins/designer/

rm -f libdlgplugin.so

g++ -fno-exceptions  -Wl,-rpath,/usr/qt/3/lib -shared -Wl,-rpath,/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/plugins/designer -o libdlgplugin.so 

.obj/release-shared-mt/main.o .obj/release-shared-mt/dlg2ui.o   -L/usr/lib/mysql -L/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/lib 

-L/usr/X11R6/lib -lqt-mt -lmng -ljpeg -lpng -lz -lXi -lXrender -lXrandr -lXft -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lXext -lX11 -lm -lSM -lICE -ldl -lpthread

mv -f libdlgplugin.so ../../../../plugins/designer/

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/tools/designer/plugins/dlg'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/tools/designer/plugins'

make[2]: *** [sub-plugins] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/tools/designer'

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.1-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.1/tools'

make: *** [sub-tools] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.1-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 96, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Come consigliato dalle mie ricerche ho provato a ricompilare le libpng (anche diverse versioni). Ho provato a togliere dalle USE cups! ma niente da fare! Adesso vi sarete accorti che questa e' la versione 3.3.1-r2, infatti ho provato anche questa, visto che la 3.3.2 non si compilava!

La cosa strana e' che fino ad 3 giorni fa usavo kde senza problemi!!!!!!!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come sono le tue cflags?

----------

## silian87

-O2 -pipe -mcpu=7450 -maltivec -mabi=altivec

Come sempre, o almeno mi sembra...   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho provato forum, bugzilla e google ma non ho trovato una soluzione. Non so che dirti di piu' che apsetta la nuova versione.

----------

## silian87

dici che potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che quando le qt si compilavano usavo gcc 3.2 ed ora uso il 3.3??? Oppure dal fatto che ho attivato opzioni tipo sandbox o cchache?

Al limite qual'e' il sistema piu' indolore per avere sia gcc 3.2 che 3.3? Li emergo tutti e due senza l'autoclean? Ma poi come scelgo quale usare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Un ultima cosa mi viene in mente: hai cambiato USE ultimamente?

----------

## silian87

Veramente ho ricompilato il sistema da capo.

Le use flags che io gli forzo sono: "mysql cups gif opengl zlib"

ho provato a fare anche senza cups, ma non cambia niente.  :Sad: 

----------

## n3m0

E dire che sono dichiarate stable per PPC, eppure anche un mio amico (Detronizator qui sul forum) ha lo stesso problema sul suo giovane iBook...

Lo so, non sono d'aiuto al problema, ma almeno sai che non sei il solo ad avere questo problema...

Magari gli dico di postare per ragionarci meglio...

PS: piu' o meno presto avro' anche io un iBook  :Smile:  Ma vieni!

----------

## silian87

Come immaginavo....... dipendeva da gcc.  Ho emerso la 3.2 (adesso uavo la 3.3) ed si compila tutto. 

Domanda: come faccio a settare l'autoclean (che io ora uso) in modo che non faccia il clean solo di gcc? (o almeno di una sua versione)? Cosi' tengo due gcc installati e li scambio con gcc-config

Ora per fortuna ho il buildpkg nelle opzioni, cosi' per riavere l'ultimo gcc me la sono cavata con un emerge -k gcc, se no......

----------

## silian87

Certo che sarebbe bello sapere perche' un pacchetto non si compila con una versione piu' nuova di gcc..... mah!

----------

## moly82

ciao!  :Smile: 

anche io ho lo stesso rpoblema con l'ibook  :Sad:  mi puoi dire di preciso come hai risolto? sono niubbo di gentoo e non saprei come fare... 

thanx ciao!  :Smile: 

----------

## sourcez

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Come immaginavo....... dipendeva da gcc.  Ho emerso la 3.2 (adesso uavo la 3.3) ed si compila tutto.

 

Qualcosa di simile:

```

#quickpkg gcc

#emerge =gcc-3.2.x
```

o meglio sostituisci la x con una sottoversione valida ...

Il primo comando serve per salvarti il gcc, già installato, come pacchetto binario

in modo da non  doverlo ricompilarlo in futuro.

----------

## moly82

 *sourcez wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   Come immaginavo....... dipendeva da gcc.  Ho emerso la 3.2 (adesso uavo la 3.3) ed si compila tutto. 
> 
> Qualcosa di simile:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

thanx  :Wink:  però così facendo non avrò installati nel sistema 2 gcc di 2 versioni diverse? e se si, in questo, caso, come dovrò fare per dire a emerge di compilare le qt col gcc 3.2.x?   :Question:   :Smile: 

----------

## sourcez

Portage non ti permette di avere entrambe le versioni installate, disistallerà automaticamente la versione del gcc già presente per poi installare quella da te indicata.

Cmq potresti crearti i package binari di entrambi con "quickpkg", in modo che all'occorenza puoi installare e disistallare velocemente  la versione che vuoi.

silian87 suggeriva di lasciare il nuovo gcc nella sandbox ,disattivando l'autoclean solo per esso, per poi settare i giusti path con gcc-config...

ma non so se e come si possa fare  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kaio

per disattivare l'autoclean basta mettere in make.conf

```
AUTOCLEAN = "no"
```

----------

## silian87

Io uso 2 gcc senza l'autoclean. Poi gcc-config e' una cavolata da usare. Tu scrivi gcc config, lui ti mette come "1" gcc-3.3.2, e come "2" gcc-3.2.3. Tu se vuoi usare gcc-3.2.3 scrivi gcc-config 2 , se no scrivi gcc-config 1. Lui lo tiene in memoria e devi dare il comando solo quando vuoi cambiare compilatore.   :Wink: 

----------

## moly82

bene però scusate ma mi pare assurdo ch eci siano sti problemi col gcc.. una votla usare questo.. se da problemi usare quest'altro... a sto punto uso sempre il 3.2.3 e vado tranquillo no? tanto cosa cambia? non credo si possa ottimizzare di + un pacchetto perchè si usa il gcc + recente.. o di dico una cavolata? e poi che è sta sandbox?   :Laughing:  per me parlate arabo spesso..   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad: 

cmq a sto punto appena arrivo a casa faccio così, ditemi se sbaglio qualcosa please:   :Question: 

emerge =gcc-3.2.3 (che se ho capito bene disinstalla il gcc 3.3)

emerge qt ( ee quindi userò il 3.2.3.. non incontrando problemi in teoria... almeno spero!  :Very Happy:  )

ciaooo

----------

## sourcez

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Io uso 2 gcc senza l'autoclean. Poi gcc-config e' una cavolata da usare.

 

Ok... quindi cosa comporta precisamente non usare l'autoclean?portage lascia anche la vecchia versione di gcc sul sistema, quando magari se ne installa una nuova?

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> e poi che è sta sandbox?

 

Qui puoi trovare una semplice spiegazione.Nota che portage quando installa un pacchetto prima fa l'install su una "directory temporanea" e poi ,se tutto va bene, copia tutti i file sul sistema vero e proprio, perciò si usa dire che il portage usa una sandbox.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> bene però scusate ma mi pare assurdo ch eci siano sti problemi col gcc.. una votla usare questo.. se da problemi usare quest'altro... a sto punto uso sempre il 3.2.3 e vado tranquillo no?

 

Si... si... E come lo compili kde-utils?!?!? E' uno dei pacchetti che con la 3.2 non mi si compilava e la 3.3 si....

----------

## moly82

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Si... si... E come lo compili kde-utils?!?!? E' uno dei pacchetti che con la 3.2 non mi si compilava e la 3.3 si....

 

ma figurati! sul serio? ecco perchè deve succedere una cosa del genere? mi pare proprioassurdo! non esiste!   :Confused:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question: 

beh io tengo un po' sta gentoo poi penso rimetterò crux o riproverò a mettere la mia amata debian... ste cose proprio non mi vanno giù....

----------

## silian87

Guarda che non e' colpa di gentoo.... gentoo non ha suoi pacchetti, scarica solamente i sorgenti dei vari pacchetti. Quindi la colpa e' o di kde o di gcc che con certe versioni e su ppc non compilano. Ti assicuro che se metti CRUX o yellow-dog sul mio powerbook e poi metti la mia stessa versione di gcc e di kde e provi a compilare kde-utils (stessa versione) non ti va. Sono pronto a scommetterci!

----------

## moly82

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Guarda che non e' colpa di gentoo.... gentoo non ha suoi pacchetti, scarica solamente i sorgenti dei vari pacchetti. Quindi la colpa e' o di kde o di gcc che con certe versioni e su ppc non compilano. Ti assicuro che se metti CRUX o yellow-dog sul mio powerbook e poi metti la mia stessa versione di gcc e di kde e provi a compilare kde-utils (stessa versione) non ti va. Sono pronto a scommetterci!

 

anche tu potresti avere ragione in effetti....   :Surprised:   :Smile: 

----------

## moly82

cacchaio e' destino che non riesca a mettere kde uffa!!!!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

sono a un passo dalla meta.. mi mancano solo 3 emerge per finire kdebase, ma ora sono dinuovo bloccato!  :Sad: 

```

emerge kdebase

...

checking target system type... powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking for -p flag to install... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c -p

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! ERROR: kde-base/arts-1.2.2 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 118, Exitcode 77

!!! died running ./configure, kde_src_compile:configure

beote mac_hid # 

```

questo e' quello che ottengo con gcc 2.9.5, mentre con gcc-config passo al gcc 3.3, ecco cosa ottengo  :Sad: 

```

checking for libXext... yes

checking for pthread_create in -lpthread... yes

checking for libz... -lz

checking for libpng... -lpng -lz -lm

checking for libjpeg6b... no

checking for libjpeg... -ljpeg

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!

For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.

Make sure that you have compiled Qt with thread support!

!!! ERROR: kde-base/arts-1.2.2 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 118, Exitcode 1

!!! died running ./configure, kde_src_compile:configure

```

... e le qt le ho gia installate come potete vedere:

```

beote mac_hid # epm -qG qt

x11-libs/qt-3.3.2

beote mac_hid # 

```

ho provato pure emerge search qt-mt ma non mi trova niente...  :Sad: 

mi sapete aiutare pelase? sara una settimana che ho gentoo e ancora non son risucito a mettere kde...   :Confused:   :Shocked:   :Sad: 

ciaooo!

----------

## silian87

Credo che il problema sia molto semplice. Ci sono diverse incompatibilita' tra gcc 2.* e 3* . Infatti spesso non puoi usare librerie compilate col 2.9 da programmi compilati col 3.. Poi molti programmi richiedno almeno il 3, quindi credo che sia quello il problema.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## moly82

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Credo che il problema sia molto semplice. Ci sono diverse incompatibilita' tra gcc 2.* e 3* . Infatti spesso non puoi usare librerie compilate col 2.9 da programmi compilati col 3.. Poi molti programmi richiedno almeno il 3, quindi credo che sia quello il problema. 

 

ok sara semplice ma come risolvo allora?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Idea:   :Laughing: 

qt le avevo compilate con gcc 2.9.5 perche' col 3.3 non andavano a buon fine, ora le arts non si compilano col 3.3 e il problema potrebbe essere quello che hai detto te ok, ma allora perche' on si compilano nemmeno con gcc 2.9.5?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Question:   :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Per le qt neanche a me vanno con il 3.3, devi usare il 3.2, ed anche per kde-lib, se no vai incontro a molti bug.

----------

## moly82

le qt le ho gia messe col 2.95 ho detto, pero le arts sono necessarie per mettere kdelibs e kdebase ma non c'e verso di metterlo nemmeno col 2.95

sta gentoo mi fa girare maledettamente i cosiddetti...  :Sad:  ma non posso isntallarlo precompilato al limite?

se faccio 

emerge -K arts

emerge -K kdebase

etc non trov a niente!  :Sad: 

----------

## silian87

Allora. Non hai capito. Tu le qt le DEVI compilare con una 3.*, quindi usa la 3.2 che funziona!

Devi ricompilare le qt con gcc 3.2! Poi compila kdebase e kdelib con gcc 3.2, il resto con il 3.3 (forse per kde-multimedia e' meglio 3.2). 

Il -K serve per usare i pacchetti grp, ma SOLO se li hai creati in precedenza o presi dal cd di gentoo + grp. Il mio consiglio e' di di aggiongere al make.conf all'opzione "options" "buildpkg", cosi' poi lui crea i pacchetti binari quando compili, e se combini casini basta andare su /usr/portage/packages/ e fare l'emerge del file che vuoi.

----------

## moly82

risolto con le 3.2.3  :Wink:  thanx  :Smile: 

io cmq continuo a non capire come sia possibile ciò.. vabbè!  :Smile: 

cmq a dire il vero pensavo in performance un po' migliori con kde.. ok che non ho + il desktop e ho invece l'ibook... però è anche vero che mi son compilato tutto da stage 1 in teoria super ottimizzato per ibook  :Sad:  boh  :Sad: 

ciaoooo

----------

